# Why can't we give torts chicken egg shells?



## fgately (May 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I have heard it is not a good idea to offer chicken egg shells to our torts. I understand the importance of avoiding salmonella, but that is easily remedied by boiling the shells for minute or so. I assume torts would eat egg shells they would come across in the wild, especially the females as they need more calcium during breeding season. 

So, why is it that they should not eat chicken egg shells, assuming they are sterilized? Vitamin D isn't an issue as my torts get plenty of full sunshine every day. Logically, it seems fine that they would eat the egg shells for calcium. 

Have any of you long time tort nuts out there ever seen a tort actually eat an eggshell by the way?

Just curious.

Frank


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

Hi Frank:

I've never heard that, and its a good thing my tortoises haven't read that book, because I give them hard boiled eggs in the shell all the time. I only give eggs to the tortoises that eat animal protein, not to the grass-eaters. My Manouria eat them up! I put an egg on the feeding station then smash it with the heel of my hand. They've never had a problem with the shell.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 23, 2011)

I offered chicken egg shells to my redfoot once, but she mostly refused them anyway. One would think that a tort would love egg shells, since they are made from calcium carbonate, but this redfoot was not interested. In contrast, my redfoot and boxies used to eat snails all the time, which is good, since they are a nutritious source of protein and calcium carbonate.


----------



## fgately (May 23, 2011)

Thanks emy,

What about just the eggshells for a grassland tort? Wouldn't they eat an eggshell in the wild, if they came across one in their foraging efforts? Especially if it's a female and it's egg-making time? It should be good bio-available calcium because it is already an eggshell! 

This seems logical to me. If it is not a good idea, please let me know why.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

Hi Frank:

I'd like to hear what others have to say about it, but my thought is, crush it up into either powder or very tiny particles and go ahead and sprinkle it over the food. Far as I can see, the only problem might be a piece that's too large maybe injuring the throat on the way through.


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2011)

I don't see a problem wit it, as long as it is finely crushed (powder form) I wouldn't feed them whole eggshells myself, simply because I would be worried about cuts and maybe internal damage from sharp pieces of egg shells. I personally find it easier to use cuttle bones.


----------



## bettinge (May 23, 2011)

I believe they say you should not feed because of the hormones used in raising chickens. 

With that said, I boil the shells, put them in the blender with water, and turn them into the finest powder my blender is capable of. I pour the concoction in their outdoor enclosure.


----------



## fgately (May 23, 2011)

Love the ideas! I'll have to try that blender idea. Good one.

We eat lots of eggs in our home. Every time I throw away the shells, I think about the torts and calcium.

Frank


----------



## Madkins007 (May 23, 2011)

Bird eggs are not just calcium- they also contain grit and other ingredients. Store-bought chicken eggs also contain heavy metals. There are also a couple other concerns-
- sharp edges of the shell in the neck and stomach
- poor calcium absorption. Most animals do not get a lot of calcium content from lump calcium- it just does not dissolve as well as fine powders or the stuff in plant cells.

That said- there really is no reason to worry about it much. You are right- they eat shells and other stuff in the wild without apparent harm.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 23, 2011)

My girls are going to love you Yvonne! ^_^


----------



## Starjelly (May 23, 2011)

so can can grass eater have egg shells.


----------



## bettinge (May 23, 2011)

Starjelly said:


> so can can grass eater have egg shells.



Yes, the idea is to supplement calcium. Like Madkins says, its probably not absorbed well.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 23, 2011)

bettinge said:


> I believe they say you should not feed because of the hormones used in raising chickens.



Which is also why people should be eating organic chickens instead of factory-farmed ones.


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2011)

Microwave them, then put in a coffee grinder. 

What about ground Oyster shell?


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2011)

Folks do use the oyster shells also in answer to Laura.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 26, 2011)

I make eggshells available to all our shelled pets, but all the the eggs come from our organically-oriented personal chickens (why buy commercially produced eggs when there's about 20 hens outside the back door? )

The boxies eat some, from time to time, not sure if my Hermann's do as much...


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 26, 2011)

A quick point for another consideration- a container of human-grade powdered calcium (such as NOW foods version) only runs about $3-4 for 12oz, which lasts for a really long time since you only need a pinch at a time.

1. This is probably the cheapest form of calcium you can find when you factor in labor, etc. 
2. It has a regulated purity- we know exactly what is in it. Even organic chicken eggs have lots of other things in it.
3. Calcium absorption is largely based on the size of the particles. This stuff is not the most absorptive version of calcium available (finely ground calcium citrate is generally better), but it is a lot better than any kind of chunks.

All of this aside- if your tort likes shells, go for it!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a close friend that has several chickens and gets a ton of fresh eggs from them. She then takes the egg shells and grinds them up and sprinkles and her tortoises food. She has many different species, including the grass-eaters and they eat it up, even the Leopards. She seems to think that extra calcium is great for them.


----------



## wildak (Jul 29, 2011)

I noticed everytime I fed out shells or whole eggs with any tortoises the shell comes out the same as it went in. When fed to aquatic turtles it seems to be digested better as I think they have a much stronger digestive system.


Bryan


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 29, 2011)

Laura said:


> Microwave them, then put in a coffee grinder.
> 
> What about ground Oyster shell?



OMG make sure you are only microwaving the shells. Have you ever tried to microwave an egg LOL


----------



## Edna (Jul 30, 2011)

bettinge said:


> I believe they say you should not feed because of the hormones used in raising chickens.
> 
> With that said, I boil the shells, put them in the blender with water, and turn them into the finest powder my blender is capable of. I pour the concoction in their outdoor enclosure.



The USDA has prohibited the use of hormones in chickens for 30+ years. 
In factory farm situations they are fed an antibiotic (is it tetracycline?) instead.


----------

